# neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos



## kawa dirk (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Stell mich erst mal vor.
Bin der Dirk, zähl 40 Lenze ,glücklich verheitratet ,Vater von drei Kindern 
und komm aus der nähe von Koblenz

Nachdem wir jetzt Jahrelang ne kleine Pfütze im Garten hatten und ich plötzlich mit Reichtum ( 40 Goldfische )  beschert wurde,mußte ein neuer Teich her.
Also wurd fleißig gebuddelt.
Ergebnis ein Loch von ca. 3 x4 Metern auf einer Fläche von ca. 2,5 x 2,5 m  ca. 
1 m tief. Laut Wasseruhr hab ich ca. 10800 Liter drin.
Habe keine Erde im Teich .Die paar Pflanzen sitzen in Körben.

So nun zu meiem Problem :
In erster Linie will ich einen Goldfischteich der klares Wasser haben sollte und natürlich ohne Algen.Vielleicht kommen später ja mal ein paar Kois dazu.
Ich habe nicht vor mir so eine riesige Filteranlage dahin zu bauen.
Meine Frage die im Kopf rumschwiert :
Wie stark soll die Pumpe sein ,was muß der Filter bringen?
Müssen es unbedingt Osae Produkte sein oder gibt es auch was günstigeres?
Auf was muss ich sonst noch achten?
Hab ich was vergessen ?

Würd mich freuen wenn Ihr mich richtig auflären könntet
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo Dirk 

gegen Ratlosigkeit haben wir was

Lesen Lesen Lesen. Z.B Basiswissen und die Fachbeiträge zur Technik sind auch sehr interessant.
Link ist in meiner Signatur 

Und nun viel Spaß


----------



## kawa dirk (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*


So nach ewigen lesen  auf allen möglichen Internetseiten und Zeitungen
komm ich zum entschluss,das ich mir eine Pumpe mit 11000 L die Std. zulegen sollte. Nur an dem Filter happerts.
Er sollte in der Größe recht klein ausfallen und vor allem komme ich mit der Filterleistung nicht klar.( Um die 15000 l ? )
Einmal wird geschrieben den Teich einmal in der Stunde umzufiltern,dann heißts einmal in 3-4 Std. und ein anderes mal 3-4 mal am Tag  
Mein 11 Watt Uvc Klärer müßte vorerst reichen. Da heißts aber er soll mit weniger Durchfluss betrieben werden. Ich bräucht dann wohl eine zweite Pumpe mit ???? Leistung die Std. 

Folge ich dem Rat von Oase  müßte ich das Filtomatic 12000 cws Set nehmen.
Da gibts dann nur die Aqumax 8000 und der Filter macht 6000 l die Std.
Für mich heißt das - der Teich wird alle zwei Stunden einmal komplett gefiltert

Wenn ich danach geh was ich momentan hab  : eine Pumpe mit 3500l die Std mit  11 Watt UVC + eine zweite mit 1500l die Std zusammen an einem Fass was 5000l filtern soll lieg ich wohl nicht mal so schlecht 

Was ist nun besser ?

Was meinen die Profis ????


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Morgen 
spätetstens wenn du ein paar Koi (obwohl du das bei deiner teichtiefe eh lassen solltest) in den Teich packst, solltest du eine bessere Filteranlage installieren.

Lass am besten so wie es ist und sammle erst einmal Erfahrungen mit deinem neuen Teich


----------



## kawa dirk (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Moin Moin  Uwe  

Ich will ja ne bessere Filteranlage

Nur komm ich auf kein Ergebnis  :crazy  

Deshalb hab ich ja gehofft ein paar Ratschläge zu bekommen .

Wenn ich jetzt zb. eine Pumpe kauf ,soll die schon für die Zukunft sein.

Und zu den Kois  :

ich weiss nicht wie oft ich in den letzten Tagen gelesen oder Fotos  gesehn hab das Kois angeblich seit Jahren in Teichen sind ,die kleiner oder weniger Tief als meiner sind.  

Danke übriegens fürs Antworten  

Hat  eigentlich mehr erwartet ( ob die alle im Urlaub sind ) 

Schönen Tag noch Dirk


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Servus Dirk

Herzlich Willkommen



> In erster Linie will ich einen Goldfischteich der klares Wasser haben sollte und natürlich ohne Algen.
> .... Die paar Pflanzen sitzen in Körben. ...
> 
> .... Wie stark soll die Pumpe sein ,was muß der Filter bringen?
> ...



Pflanzen, pflanzen ... du hast viel zu wenige im Teich. Faustregel: auf einem Laufmeter 4 - 5 Pflanzen 

Was ist in diesem Fass drinnen 
Überhaupt: mach mal eine Skizze von deiner Filteranlage ... ich __ blicke da nicht durch ... Skimmer  ... Vorfilter  ... Biostufe 

Zur UVC: lege einen Bypass, dann kannst auch die UVC mit den stärksten Pumpen betreiben 

Deine Fragenstellung ist nicht einfach ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Das Problem ist bei dir die Teichgröße,
zu klein für einen Selbstbau, zu groß für eine günstige Fertiglösung 

Schau bitte nicht auf andere Teiche bei denen eine artgerechte Fischhaltung funktionieren soll.


----------



## kawa dirk (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hab mal auf die schnelle eine Zeichnung gemacht.

Die Pumpen etc sind alle noch vom alten Teich

Gefiltert wird mit Biokerne,Lavagestein,Blähtonkugel,Zeolith und einem Filterschwamm

 

Mit den Pflanzen bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig, 
Will eigentlich keine weiteren Pflanzen mehr da rein haben (vielleicht noch ne Seerose ) 
Mein Gedanke :eventuell  links hinter den Teich ein Pflanzenbecken  wo ich das Wasser aus dem Filter drüber leite 

Da kommen aber gleich wieder die Pumpen fragen

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Servus Dirk

Warum kommst du blos immer auf die Pumpe zu sprechen 

Du willst algenfreies, klares Wasser  Ich auch ....

Ergo kommst nicht um Pflanzen im Teich herum bzw. dein angedachter Pflanzenteich geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung 

Dieser Fachbeitrag sagt Dir warum dies so ist 

Weiters würde ich deine Filtertonne überarbeiten ....
Ein guter Vorabscheider/Grobfilter sollte vorhanden sein ... das wäre schon mehr als die halbe Miete ...
Dann in einer Tonne deine verschiedenen  Filtermedien ... besser wäre ein einziges Medium ... aktuell am effektivsten ist __ Hel-x 12 oder 14 ...
Anschließend der von Dir angedachte Pflanzfilter 

Also so sollte dann meiner Meinung nach deine Konfiguration aussehen:
Pumpe 1.500 Liter > UVC > Vorabscheider/Grobfilter > Biostufe > Pflanzfilter.
Die 3.500 Liter Pumpe in den Vorabscheider > danach geht das Wasser den selben Weg wie bei der 1.500er Pumpe.

Also die Pumpen würden mMn. reichen.


----------



## kawa dirk (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hi Digicat

Das ist ja mal für mich eine  klare  Aussage.

Mal ne schnelle Zeichnung wie ichs verstehe
 

 

Dieses Helix hab ich zurzeit in meinem Fass
Dort muss das Wasser erst durch eine Filtermatte,dann durch die ganzen Steine und zum Schluss durch die Helixteile.

Wenn ich jetzt noch richtig verstanden hab soll das Wasser im Pflanzenfilter durch den Boden ablaufen.
Da muss ich mir noch überlegen wie ich das mach.

Bin übriegens seit gestern glücklicher Besitzer Günen Wassers .
Denk mal das ist die überall bekannte Algenblüte die sich in neuen Teichen nach ein paar Tagen einstellt


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Servus Dirk

Du hast das richtig gedeutet 

Bei der Biostufe sollte das __ Hel-x nur ein drittel des Tonnenvolumens ausmachen und der Wasseraustritt aus der Tonne sollte nicht am Boden sein, sondern in etwa auf halber Höhe (der Schmoder, der absinkt würde sonst ebenfalls aus der Tonne befördert werden) und am Boden einen Bodenablaß anbringen, am besten ein 110er KG-Rohr, das ein Sog entstehen kann. Durch diesen wird die Tonne (das Hel-X) vom Schmoder befreit. Es versteht sich von selbst das man in der Tonne 10cm vom Boden eine Filtermedienauflage anbringt. In diesem Freiraum unter dem Hel-x setzt sich dann der Schmoder ab.

Zum Pflanz/Bodenfilter :
Ich hatte ja auch einen in Planung, die sah so aus:
2 x 1 x 0,6 Meter (LxBxH), 10cm vom vom Boden Lochblech, so daß ein Freiraum entsteht, darauf gebrochene Lava. In diese Lava werden üppigst Sumpfiris/__ Lilien eingesetzt. Der Wassereinlauf erfolgt Stirnseitig oben, der Auslauf ebenfalls Stirnseitig (andere Seite) . Dieses Seite wird allerdings durch eine Abtrennung so gestaltet das das Wasser oberhalb des Lochbleches austritt und durch die Abtrennung nach oben geführt wird und in eine Kammer überläuft aus dieser dann eben in welcher Höhe auch immer das Wasser zurück in den Teich fließt.
Ich hatte geplant diesen Pflanzfilter aus Betonschalsteinen zu mauern und mit Dichtschlämme zu dichten. Auch hätte ich einen Bodenablauf mit Zugschieber vorgesehen ... als Reinigungs/Schmoderablaß. Ganz wichtig wäre noch zu erwähnen das kein Wasser auf der Oberfläche des Pflanz/Bodenfilters zu sehen ist (5cm Substratüberdeckung, wegen Algen und Stechmücken (es siedeln sich keine Fressfeinde an))

Ich hoffe du kannst meine Ausführung wieder richtig deuten


----------



## kawa dirk (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hi Helmut

Mein Gedanke wär ein Drainagerohr unter den Pflanzen das verdeckt in einem Wasserfall endet.

Hab eben den Bericht von  Pflanzenfreund 69  gelesen.

Er beschreibt den Bau seines Tonnenfilters für den kleinen  Teich.

Ein bis zwei weitere Fässer von meinem Typ  ( a 40L ) müßten reichen.

Anschlüsse bis auf einen Bodenablauf wären schon dran und die Kosten  mit a  16 € gering

Gruss aus dem Hunsrück


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Servus

Hast den Link für mich von Ralf`s Filterbau 

Dein Drain-Rohr ist ein  "guter" Gedanke, nur der Schmoder läuft damit auch wieder in den Teich ... dies gilt es zu verhindern ... Nährstoffe .. damit Algen ... wäre Kontraproduktiv. Auch setzt sich das Rohr zu .


----------



## kawa dirk (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hier der Link ( hof es funktioniert )

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17637

Das Drainagerohr hab ich irgendwo bei einem Koi Teich gesehn.

Werd da nochmal stöbern müssen.

Deine Idee mit dem Ablauf aus Deinem Filter kann ich mir momentan nicht so richtig vorstellen. Und kann da nix verstopfen beim Lochblech ? 

Also heut Nacht nochmal drüber Kopf zerberch


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Servus Dirk

Lies dir mal dieses Thema zum Thema Pflanz/Bodenfilter durch, du wirst meine Konstruktion wieder erkennen 
Dann kannst auch meine Idee verstehen 

Und danke für den Link


----------



## kawa dirk (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hi 

Hab jetzt einfach mal die Pflanzen die ich vom alten Teich übrig hab in den neuen gesetzt.
Die Idee mit dem Pflanzenteich funktioniert momentan zeitlich nicht.
Hel - x ist bestellt.
Bin über einem Filter selbstbau am grübeln. ( Tips immer willkommen ) :crazy

Mal ein paar Fotos wies momentan mit dem Wasser ( Durchblick ) aussieht :

28.7.2009

       

5.8.2009

    :?

    

    

Ich hoff das Wasser wird noch klarer. Algen gibts zum Glück keine.

Also Abwarten ???? und Bier trinken.      :smoki

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Wild (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo,
bist Du Dir mit der Größe sicher??? Ich sehe immer Deine Bilder und denke, wie kommen da 11000 l rein?? Mein Teich ist 6m x 6m, bei 1,2m Tiefe und ich habe 12000 l.....
Gruß Norbert


----------



## kawa dirk (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo

Laut meiner Wasseruhr ( die ist ca. zwei Monate alt ) waren es 10835 Liter

Will kein jetzt kein Besserwisser sein,aber wenn ich rechne :

6 x6 = 36 x 1,2 = 43,2  

Also irgendwas stimmt da wohl nicht


----------



## kawa dirk (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Ich nochmal 

Die Rechnerei stimmt in Realität  mit Sicherheit nicht, da  bestimmt nicht alles 100 % im Winkel etc. ist.

Hast Du Flachwasserzonen ?

Wie kommst Du auf Deine 12000 liter ?

[/QUOTE]

Wie wärs  mit Fotos zum vergleich

Ps . Kann heut morgen schon schwach die Pumpen am Boden erkennen


----------



## Wild (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo,
ja ich habe Flachwasserzonen. Den Inhalt habe ich ungefähr ausgerechnet, mithilfe von Formeln für Pyramidenstümpfe und Kegelstümpfe. Mein Teichgrund fällt zur Mitte hin ab, wobei das Gebiet mit der größten Tiefe ungefähr 6 qm hat.
Geht denn Dein Ufer so steil nach unten?
Gruß Norbert


----------



## kawa dirk (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Geht denn Dein Ufer so steil nach unten?

JO - Ich hatte ( auch wenn ich jetzt vielleicht  eine aufn Deckel krieg  ) in Richtung Koi - teich geplant 

Gruss Dirk


----------



## kawa dirk (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo

Mein Pumpenproblem hat sich heut schlagartig gelöst 

Komm zufällig in den Fressnapf gestiefelt und lauf schnurgrad auf da Regal mit 

Sonderangeboten.

Was endeckten  meine Augen  :

 Eine Laguna Powerjet 9000  Originalverpackt von 269 auf 109 Euro

 runtergesetzt.


----------



## Phil (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo Dirk,

ich glaube du hast nicht ganz verstanden was Helmut dir eigentlich klar machen wollte. Das Geheimnis eines klaren sauberen gesunden Teiches liegt nicht in der maximalen Förderleistung der Pumpe, sondern viel mehr in dem ausfiltern von Grobschmutz und dem reduzieren von Nährstoffen. Beides wirst du nur mit einer stärkeren Pumpe sicherlich nicht in den Griff kriegen, schon gar nicht bei dem Fischbesatz den ich da gesehen habe. Noch dazu die Sonneneinstrahlung und ich gebe dir 1-2 Jahre dann sprechen wir uns an dieser Stelle wieder und diskutieren vermutlich über eine noch stärkere Pumpe und nach wie vor ungefiltertes Wasser.
Meiner Meinung nach, hättest du selbst die 110€ sinnvoller investieren können, aber vielleicht irr ich mich auch einfach nur  Ich würds dir wünschen

LG


----------



## kawa dirk (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo Phil

Ich glaub wir reden aneinader vorbei

Helmut hab ich schon gut verstanden.

Doch ich hatte bis jetzt nur zwei null acht fünfzehn Baumarktpumpen .( Der ganze Kram ist von überall zusammen gefutschelt )

Jetzt hab ich schon mal in der Beziehung ( hoffentlich)  was richtiges und spare noch Strom.

Ich bin doch auf der Suche nach einem Filter sonst hät ich hier nicht nachgefragt.
Ich brauch Anhaltspunkte wie Größe oder auf was ich sonst achten soll.

Ausserdem hab aber nicht vor mir von irgend einem Händler son super teuer Teil andrehen zu lassen wenns mit sicherheit besser oder günstiger  geht .

Bis jetzt tendiere ich auf den von Naturgart oder ein selbstbau.

Ich hoff Du verstehst jetzt um was es mir geht.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Servus Dirk

Zum Filter, den du noch suchst ...

Als erstes den Tipp ... mach es gründlich und nix halbes ...

Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Euros du investieren kannst ...

aber ... den NG-Filter ... du wirst nicht glücklich werden, nicht das ich ihn schlecht reden will, er filtert das Wasser auch, aber du wirst viel Zeit mit Reinigung verbringen ... 

Bleibt der Selbstbau oder eine g`scheite gekaufte Filteranlage ...

Selbstbau: Ralf`s oder Olli`s Filter dürfte ja gut gebaut sein  natürlich auch die Filter von den anderen Selbstbauern  

Gekauft: Spaltfilter > Kammerfilter
Die Filterleistung kannst noch erhöhen wenn du statt den mitgelieferten Filtermaterial, __ Hel-X verwendest.


----------



## kawa dirk (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo Helmut

Hab heut den Katalog von Naturgart bekommen.
Nach studieren überzeugt mich der Filter auch nicht wirklich.
Und gestern der superfilter von O..e :? = das is ja nur ne Kiste mit Schwämen 

Trotz dem Fall jetzt wieder einen auf den Deckel zu bekommen:

Mein Teich ist seit heut morgen klar  - Sicht bis auf ein Meter Tiefe 

Das Filterfass wird natürlich durch die neue Pumpe (läuft nur über einen 19mm Schlauch ) an die Grenze gebracht.( Ablauf zu klein )Und  ich hab halt immer noch einige Schwebeteilchen im Wasser ( klar kein Feinfilter )

So wies jetzt aussieht werd ich mir selbst einen Filter bauen ( Hab hier viel gelesen )Worüber ich mir bis jetzt nur nicht klar bin : Wie dick sollten die Rohre (am liebsten hätte ich Schläuche ) sein ? 

Und kennt jemand den Wassersteingarten Heinemann in Sinzig ?

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Phil (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo Dirk & Helmut,

hier bekommt keiner eine auf den Deckel, weil er sauberes Wasser hat. Es wird lediglich bezweifel das es auf dauer so bleibt 

NG Filter gehen mmn wenigstens mehr als der Vergleich zum großen O und kleinen e.
Ich weiß jetzt auch gar nicht zu welchem Filter man dir da raten sollte. Ich persönlich vertrete nach wie vor die Meinung das man groben Schmutz austragen sollte und die restliche Klärung und Nährstoffvernichtung Pflanzen übernehmen sollten. Dein Teich ist auch gar nicht soooooo groß das ich mir da nun 4-5 Fässe + Spaltsieb und am Ende noch nen Pflanzenfilter in den Garten packen würde.
Aber dazu gibts die Experten hier und nicht zuletzt hängts einfach davon ab was du für Ansprüche hast.

Eins bleibt mir da noch zu sagen, dein aktuelles Filterfass wird zum einen mit der Wassermenge und zum anderen auch mit dem höheren Druck schwerlich fertig werden.
Da hilfts auch nicht unbedingt sich nen größeren Auslass ans Fass zu basteln.
Gerade __ Hel-X, hat ja auch ansprüche ans Wasser, nicht zu hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit zum Beispiel.

Also ganz so einfach ist das also nicht.

LG


----------



## kawa dirk (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*



Phil schrieb:


> Eins bleibt mir da noch zu sagen, dein aktuelles Filterfass wird zum einen mit der Wassermenge und zum anderen auch mit dem höheren Druck schwerlich fertig werden.
> Da hilfts auch nicht unbedingt sich nen größeren Auslass ans Fass zu basteln.
> Gerade __ Hel-X, hat ja auch ansprüche ans Wasser, nicht zu hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit zum Beispiel.
> 
> ...



Wie Recht Du da hast   

Ich werds schon richten
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Eddi_X (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*



Wild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bist Du Dir mit der Größe sicher??? Ich sehe immer Deine Bilder und denke, wie kommen da 11000 l rein?? Mein Teich ist 6m x 6m, bei 1,2m Tiefe und ich habe 12000 l.....
> Gruß Norbert



Hier mal die Berechnung für den Teich  *Beispiel*

Berechung des Teichvolumens

Teichvolumen V in m3 = Länge (L) x Breite (B) x Tiefe (T)              

   Beispiel: ein Teich ist 4 m lang; 5 m breit und 1, 5 m tief
                dann hat der Teich ein Volumen von: 30 m3

Teichvolumen V in Litern = Länge (L) x Breite (B) x Tiefe (T)

   Beispiel: ein Teich ist 4 m lang; 5 m breit und 1, 5 m tief
                dann hat der Teich ein Volumen von 30. 000 l

MfG Bernd aus Magdeburg

PS: Info an Mod oder Admin ! ,diese Berechnug sollte man evtl im  Lexikon aufnehmen,macht die Suche sicher leichter "neueinsteiger"


----------



## Wild (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

Hallo Bernd,
Deine Berechnung funktioniert doch nur, wenn der Teich ein Quader ist. Das wird aber nicht immer so sein. Ich denke sogar, dass die meisten Gartenteiche so nicht berechnet werden können. Viele haben Flachzonen, der Teichboden fällt allmählich ab und sie haben keine rechteckige Form. Dann ist es am sichersten man schaut auf die Wasseruhr.
Außerdem hatte sich das Problem schon geklärt 
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## kawa dirk (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich und irgendwie ratlos*

So habe mich nach langen hin und her zum selbstbau entschieden.

Mein derzeitiges Ergbnis  ist ein 120 l Fass mit Siebfilter,Filtermatten und Helix.


 

Bin mit dem Ergebnis super zufrieden

    

Den  Siebfilter  reinige ich alle zwei bis drei Tage  mit einem Zeitaufwand von ca. zwei Minuten.

Plane noch ein zweites Fass gefüllt mit Helix dazu zu stellen.

Was meint Ihr

Gruss Dirk

ps.Der Spass hat grad mal 65 Euronen gekostet


----------

